# gökyüzüne uzanan...



## ortak

Selamlar arkadaşlar
Ben bir yazı yazıyorum ama bir noktada yıkandım malesef. Yardımcı olabilirseniz sevinirim.

'Here is a place that two minarets which like two huge pens ..... sky designed to write the name of the the God...'

*gökyüzüne uzanan 2 kalem gibi* demek istedim ama beceremedim.
Sizce nasıl diyebilirim? 

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## shafaq

... rising up to the sky...  veya
... extendin up to the sky ...  uyar mı dersin?


----------



## ortak

evet bence özellikle rising up to the sky gayet sade ve hoş olur. Diğerinden ise tam emin olamadım. Çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## shiningstar

Naçizane;

two minarets, like two pens scraping the sky...


----------



## enocuk

Ortak, cümlenin yapısında bir bozukluk var gibime geliyor. Türkçesi'ni yazabilir misin? Bence;

1)"a place that" olmamalı. _"a place where"_ olmalı...

2)Sözdizimi = _two minarets  + [göğe yükselmek] + [iki kalem gibi] + [göğe Allah'ın adını yazmak]_ şeklinde olmalı... 

Lâkin, ne denmek istendiğini tam olarak bilmediğim için, bunlar birer tahmin olmaktan öteye gidemiyor.


----------



## Estella

Bence de cümle yapısı oldukça sorunlu. Şöyle bir şey öneriyorum:

Here is a place where two minarets rise up to the sky like two huge pens designed to write the name of God.

"designed" kelimesi de bence çok iyi bir seçim değil ama gerçekten yerine koyacak başka bir şey bulamadım...

Bir de "God" kelimesinden önce hiçbir zaman "the" gelmez (zaten bir tane var sizin kullandığınız anlamdaki Tanrı).


----------



## macrotis

like two pens reaching out to (into, towards, for) the sky


----------



## EyeCon

...like two minarets ascending like pens towards the sky...?


----------

